
How Uber's Shady Firing Policy Could Backfire on the Company - eplanit
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/10/30/uber-driver-firing-policy/?utm_campaign=ForbesTech&utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social&utm_channel=Technology&linkId=10301212
======
greenyoda
The crux of the article is the issue of whether Uber employees are actually
independent contractors:

 _" The courts will decide, with the Uber case and with the rest that will
follow, whether these workers are truly independent contractors, a
classification that depends on many factors, not just the ability to fire. And
as of late, it’s not looking very promising for the employers.

A federal appeals court ruled in August that FedEx drivers are employees, not
independent contractors, a decisions that attorneys said could have serious
implications for “sharing economy”-type companies that rely on that model. And
a California Supreme Court ruling from June also said that newspaper carriers
had been illegally misclassified as independent contractors.

The deciding factor? The company’s ability to fire the workers. “Perhaps the
strongest evidence of the right to control is whether the hirer can discharge
the worker without cause,” the opinion said."_

